# Mites?



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

I had my isopods for almost a year now and I just seen this bugs, I believe are mites it's hard to see them since it hides with the dirt only got to see around 4 but I'm pretty sure there's more.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Kinda hard to tell but it looks like Hypoaspis miles mite. I don't know if they would cause harm to the isopods but they are predatory mites.


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Keni said:


> Kinda hard to tell but it looks like Hypoaspis miles mite. I don't know if they would cause harm to the isopods but they are predatory mites.


Yeah they aren't like the fruit flies mites, they are really tiny just not as tiny as fruit flies mites and have 2 antennas . 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like this based on your pics.

Hypoaspis miles https://g.co/kgs/49pguJ


----------



## Heat2Glo (Aug 17, 2016)

Keni said:


> Looks like this based on your pics.
> 
> Hypoaspis miles https://g.co/kgs/49pguJ


Yes it something like that but in most of the pictures in Google have white but the ones I have are just brown and tiny so I'm guessing with time they get like that . Now my concern is my isopods and if they would do harm to plants ?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I would caution anyone on trying to ID a mite they haven't cleared out and keyed out under a scope. A lot of mites look nearly identical and the only thing I can say from the picture is that it's probably a mesostigmatid mite. Mites in the order "Mesostigmata" are a massive cosmopolitan group of parasitiform mites whose members can be parasites, mutualists, predators, herbivores, fungivores and generalist omnivores. (Oh, and lots of people think they're waving antennae, but they are actually waving around their palpi that they use in a similar fashion)


----------

